# Chew Toys...Nylabone Big Chews???



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what are you all using besides the big kongs? anything?? LOL....

anyone try the nylabone big chews, the non-edible for hard chewers?

looking for something besides messy bones, that might at least seem like it was worth the money....anything else out there?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> what are you all using besides the big kongs? anything?? LOL....
> 
> anyone try the* nylabone big chews, the non-edible for hard chewers?*
> 
> looking for something besides messy bones, that might at least seem like it was worth the money....


dont waste youre money Joby....if they want to shred it it will be and not even take a lot of time doing it.

mine just get a rawhide every so often and thats it...I might buy a big compressed rawhide when im feeling generous but mostly just large strips of rawhide for them to shred or chew...the rest is simply a waste of money specialy if you have the shredding kinda dog.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby our dogs destroy all those things. We give them a large Gatorade bottle and supervise them with it and take it away once they start tearing off pieces.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> dont waste youre money Joby....if they want to shred it it will be and not even take a lot of time doing it.
> 
> mine just get a rawhide every so often and thats it...I might buy a big compressed rawhide when im feeling generous but mostly just large strips of rawhide for them to shred or chew...the rest is simply a waste of money specialy if you have the shredding kinda dog.


FUKK..lol....My gf bought her the souper bone (rubber) from nylabone..it lasted longer than I thought it would..and it is not rated for heavy chewers..
got about an hour total time out of it.LOL.. think she paid almost 20 bucks for it...


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

Deer Antlers, they usually sell them at specialty pet stores or if your lucky enough to know any hunters who will give them to you for free. There is no mess and they usually last awhile depending on the size.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I had a dog break a tooth on nylabone, I've heard this happen with other dogs too so haven't given them since. Had dogs about choke themselves to death on rawhide and if it did manage to hit the stomach, serious shits followed. Big bones or those really hard rubber dumbells you get are what I give mainly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Joby our dogs destroy all those things. We give them a large Gatorade bottle and supervise them with it and take it away once they start tearing off pieces.


I would get stabbed for sure in my sleep, my gf is highly irritable with noises...LOL...ever fill them and freeze em? just curious..probably would make them easier to tear up....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

DO NOT GIVE THEM GATORADE BOTTLES if the significant other is annoyed with weird sounds lol they are loud popping and snapping. LOL

I never filled them and froze them but thats an idea too!! They love ice


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> DO NOT GIVE THEM GATORADE BOTTLES if the significant other is annoyed with weird sounds lol they are loud popping and snapping. LOL
> 
> I never filled them and froze them but thats an idea too!! They love ice


I am leaving large dog bowls of water out and breaking them on the ground and giving her large chunks to chew in her box, she loves ice...but it does make a mess too...funny you said that, if there is snow and ice outside, she barely drinks any water...loves ice and snow more...weirdo...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ebayed some elk antlers, not to bad on price....will try them...suggestions still appreciated...


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

We've got one of the nylabone big chews 
http://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/7937/2878273/1/Nylabone-Big-Chews-Beef-Bone-Dog-Toy.jpg

It's held up relatively well - it's been chewed into a spike...kind of looks like a prison shank and it's a real bitch if you step on it, but it's lasted longer than any other synthetic bones I've tried.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kendell jones said:


> We've got one of the nylabone big chews
> http://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/7937/2878273/1/Nylabone-Big-Chews-Beef-Bone-Dog-Toy.jpg
> 
> It's held up relatively well - it's been chewed into a spike...kind of looks like a prison shank and it's a real bitch if you step on it, but it's lasted longer than any other synthetic bones I've tried.


that is what I was looking at....how long would you guess of chewing time..?? and does it just morph in shape, or does it break all apart? thanks...


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I really can't complain - the smaller end has been completely chewed off, but I've had the bone for probably about a year.

In a four dog household, I've got two that are pretty big chewers. It's down to about a soft-ball size now, but there haven't been any chunks or pieces that have broken off, just kind of chewed down into shape.

When this one dies, I'll definitely get another one.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine chew on each other, me, tree trunks, limbs that have fallen, the new deck, the house, the dog houses. They have the meaty bones and the super kongs also. Can't keep anything round in the yard because they all roll down behind the hot wires. Any other toys I have tried are destroyed in a few minutes.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a lot of success with the Nylabone Galileo bone. My AB chewed on that thing every day for a year or so and now the Mal has it. It's stood up really well and I believe it will be around for years to come. The only thing I do to maintain it is dremel down any sharpish points that the dogs create.

Deer antlers work out really well too. If you know anyone who hunts just ask them to pick up any that they might find in the woods. You can also find them on craigslist sometimes and you just clean them up before giving them to the dogs.

Cow hooves, bully sticks, livestock ears all last pretty well for the Mal. Of course, he is more interested in throwing them around and chasing them than actually chewing on them. :roll:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok correct me if im wrong here but doesnt the whole

NYLABONE / SYNTHETIC BONE

kinda freak you out ? I would never give that kind of stuff to my dogs no matter how many vets or people tell me that it is ok to give them...its not natural material and doesnt belong in a diet of any sort so why in gods name are people giving this to their dogs ? they say it passes through the digestive system without any problems...well **** me but so do marbles but we dont feed em that now do we ?

what is the world comming to when we start giving our dogs synthetics instead of the natural thing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had some bad luck with kongs. Even the black ones for extreme chewers. My GSD bitch shreds them and that's the end of it in about a day. She also pops tennis balls and wipes out large weight bearing bones within an hour or two.
However, I bought those nylabone kong knock offs and she hasn't destroyed them yet, and they were cheap. I also buy large bones from the grocery store that don't have a lot of meat or anything drippy left on them and let them chew those in their crates. They don't last a real long time either but I haven't found anything else that survives.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Ok correct me if im wrong here but doesnt the whole
> 
> NYLABONE / SYNTHETIC BONE
> 
> ...


BOOOO on you Alice....
I asked for a review of a product, and your dislike of the idea caused you to give me a poor review...LOL..you never use these products, so how can you give an opinion on the durability..with no experience...LOL..[-X[-X[-X

the type of chew "toy" I am looking for is not meant to be ingested, it is chewed on, and hopefully does not break up into pieces to be eaten..if it is, it gets taken away...


I look at it like this, I eat foods and drink liquids that are not natural, I take medicine that is not natural, I brush my teeth with a toothbrush and use mouth wash and deodorant too..

I am not too worried about letting a dog chew on a rubber, plastic or nylon toy. Any chewing of this type of toy will be done in my view...

As far as whether it is natural or not, really doesn't matter to me, pvc and metal pipes are not natural either...

Do you use 100% natural balls to train or play with? LOL 
Is all the bite equipment natural, without artificial color? that goes in the dogs mouth too...

I am looking for something that the dog can get a hard chewing on for an hour or two at a time, almost daily, that won't make a mess all over the the house...that will not cost me $5.00 a day....

Bones and rawhide are good, but dog eats a large beef knuckle in an hour or two of chewing. eats rawhides in an hour or so as well, and then they are gone...unless I get a giant Rawhide bone...and I feed kibble..large bones and rawhides are not part of the diet plan, then she doesn't eat her food like she should, and too much is not a good thing, I'm looking for something almost on a daily basis...I am not looking for additional food products, I am looking for items that the dog can chew on, to expend some energy, keep her occupied, help clean the teeth, and keep jaw strength up...as bitework sessions are rarer right now, dog hasn't got any bitework in a month..

In my mind, natural or man made is of no consequence, as long as it is not toxic..there are plenty of very dangerous natural things to let a dog chew on..rawhides can be dangerous as well if not monitored, so can bones..so can wood, leather, or rocks, shells, or naturally occuring glass chunks (or marbles, LOL). choking and blockage risks are pretty equal in my mind whether it is natural or not...

The intention is not to have dog eat and swallow the toy, but to find something that can be chewed on, that will not fall apart quickly, or make a mess everywhere....

I would much rather pay $20.00 for something that can serve the purpose for a few months, then pay $20.00 for something that will serve the purpose for a few days...

As far as natural goes, I will check into the antlers...they are reasonable if they last longer than a knuckle bone, or a rawhide, and are not consumed as quickly, and do not interfere with the diet...

anything else that is natural or synthetic that might work I'm all ears...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I've had some bad luck with kongs. Even the black ones for extreme chewers. My GSD bitch shreds them and that's the end of it in about a day. She also pops tennis balls and wipes out large weight bearing bones within an hour or two.
> However, I bought those nylabone kong knock offs and she hasn't destroyed them yet, and they were cheap. I also buy large bones from the grocery store that don't have a lot of meat or anything drippy left on them and let them chew those in their crates. They don't last a real long time either but I haven't found anything else that survives.


That surprises the heck out of me because GSD's are not known for having real jaw strength in the dog world. From what I have read it is pretty much middle of the road.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I also use the same product from nylabone, its lasted a long time!



kendell jones said:


> We've got one of the nylabone big chews
> http://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/7937/2878273/1/Nylabone-Big-Chews-Beef-Bone-Dog-Toy.jpg
> 
> It's held up relatively well - it's been chewed into a spike...kind of looks like a prison shank and it's a real bitch if you step on it, but it's lasted longer than any other synthetic bones I've tried.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> BOOOO on you Alice....
> I asked for a review of a product, and your dislike of the idea caused you to give me a poor review...LOL..you never use these products, so how can you give an opinion on the durability..with no experience...LOL..[-X[-X[-X
> 
> the type of chew "toy" I am looking for is not meant to be ingested, it is chewed on, and hopefully does not break up into pieces to be eaten..if it is, it gets taken away...
> ...



let me rain on youre parade some more then :lol:

most if not all dogs ingest what they chew....you come up with a whole range of things to CHEW on when i am talking about ingesting also....you say you dont mind if the dog ingests unnatural materials...

pvc and metal pipes Joby ? since when are these considered chewtoys...now you ssay we ingest all sorts of unnatural materials during our life and use them on our bodies as well...lets put it like this....would you chop up a nylabone and feed it to a 3 year old toddler ? hey its harmless right ? we get it in our systems so why not give it to small children as well ? if a dog can deal with it then so can a small child...if an adult can deal with it so can a small child right ? ill put it as simply as possible...asbestos wasnt harmfull either remember ? now everyone can say im a twit for taking this stand and i will say...Its an unnatural material in every sence of the word...its not an adative or a byproduct...no the whole bloody thing is made of nylon for youre dogs chewing and ingesting pleasure....ahwell...

ooh and my dogs dont get balls of any sort....they have biterolls to play with


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> let me rain on youre parade some more then :lol:
> 
> most if not all dogs ingest what they chew....you come up with a whole range of things to CHEW on when i am talking about ingesting also....you say you dont mind if the dog ingests unnatural materials...
> 
> pvc and metal pipes Joby ? since when are these considered chewtoys...now you ssay we ingest all sorts of unnatural materials during our life and use them on our bodies as well...lets put it like this....would you chop up a nylabone and feed it to a 3 year old toddler ? hey its harmless right ? we get it in our systems so why not give it to small children as well ? if a dog can deal with it then so can a small child...if an adult can deal with it so can a small child right ? ill put it as simply as possible...asbestos wasnt harmfull either remember ? now everyone can say im a twit for taking this stand and i will say...i dont eat nylon so why should my dog ?


That it is not a great analogy in my mind...would you chop up a rawhide or break up a big bone and give it to a toddler? 

LOL...I am not trying to convince you to use the product...just stating why I will...millions do it, millions don't.

I just want to know if the product is worth the cost. I am aware of the risks with it. 

The dog has chewed a lot of shit up, metal, plastic, and rubber buckets, metal water tub, garden hose, balls, plastic bottles, sticks, boards, bricks, a tug, some socks, a pop can or two, I am ok with her chewing on something that is made to actually be chewed on...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby, don't you have trees where you live ??


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> That it is not a great analogy in my mind...would you chop up a rawhide or break up a big bone and give it to a toddler?
> 
> LOL...I am not trying to convince you to use the product...just stating why I will...millions do it, millions don't.
> 
> ...



:lol:

im just giving my opinion not trying to convince you not to buy it but just saying what i think...its youre dog Joby...you asked opinions and I gave mine...dont mean you have to agree with it 

my whole idea with the analogy is that if its safe for the dog wouldnt it be safe for a kid ? but im pretty sure you would hesitate at that point since its not natural to feed it to a kid...firstof for it being nylon secondly since the kid doesnt chew on bones (well we hope it wont chew on bones lol...weirder things have happend)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Alice, rawhide for me is a no no after helping pull out too many of them out with an endoscope because the dog got obstructed. They turn into a soggy thick gross mess in the stomach. Not worth it...I used to give a lot more recreational bones, but a couple weeks ago, one of the third year vet students had 5 raw (not cooked) turkey neck bones removed from the stomach of her 5 month old golden retriever puppy that had eaten the bones 3 days earlier, so the dog was vomiting for 3 straight days. They had not been digested at all (I gave them a good feel when they came out), so now I'm kinda :-k on recreational bones. I'm also thinking it'd be sweet to get an endoscope just to save money and prevent some dogs from having to go to surgery.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That surprises the heck out of me because GSD's are not known for having real jaw strength in the dog world. From what I have read it is pretty much middle of the road.


She's a chewing fiend. I'll time lapse some photos next time I grab a big bone for her so you can see progress over only a couple of hours. The one she got this morning is down to the size of a golf ball and got canned already so she or idiot pup don't choke. I've never had a dog that chewed like she does so it's probably more of an anomaly than the rule.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I was talking about the NON edible nylabones, the edible ones kinda freak me out though, even though they now say with NO PLASTIC..LOL...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

What about a raw diet consisting of Sieger dogs. :-\":-\":-\"


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont like kongs for any dog that likes to chew or that has any bit of strength - my smaller pit can pop the top off of the big black kongs in a matter of minutes. 

I've had the galileo bones too - the different between the galileo and the big chew is the big chew seems to wear down without getting big gauges in it. The galileo seems to wear down with some pretty nasty sharp edges - the dogs come up with bloody mouths and they're HORRIBLE to step on in the middle of the night. I think the big chews wear better, but both of them last a decent amount of time.

I do like the natural bones, but I've found they tend to bread off in chunks, so I'd rather have them file down a "synthetic" bone that break off big chunks of a natural bone. 

We don't really do any chew toys other than bones here - Gadda will carry around lax balls, but my pit chews on them, so they're only for outside. The only thing we have in the house for them are bones (about a million of them) - no kongs, no ropes, just bones.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a nylabone, galilao in which my mastiff broke her k 9 tooth right out of her mouth while chewing on it, enough broke that i had to have suregy to take the remaing part of the tooth out,
my freinds staffy bull also broke her tooth on the same product , and had to have it taken out

its a VERY hard ,, not giving ,, product , something has to give when the dog is chewing on it, either the product gives way , or the dogs tooth does, 
i no longer give them 

I use pressed rawhide, have for yrs , takes a decent amount of time for the dogs to get a piece off, when they do its usually small, i just keep a eye out when it gets to the end, that they dont try to swallow a big piece


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

appreciate all the info...on everything...

Forum member is sending some elk antler to try out...Thanks!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a nylabone that my dogs rarely chew. After a bit of initial interest, it's just another dog toy to trip over. It has held up better than most other chew toys.

The chunk of deer skull with broken antlers that the dogs found in the park has been much more popular. Not a super high value resource anymore, so they don't scrap over it, but interesting enough that one of them picks it up and has a bit of a chew fairly often. I find it all over the house. Not fun to step on or trip over in the dark.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> what are you all using besides the big kongs? anything?? LOL....


Yes .. http://www.westpawdesign.com/catalog/dogs/dog-toys/guaranteed-tough-zogoflex 

The Hurley and Huck ball my Malinois love them and the Hurley 'the bone' they beat the living crap out of it tugging on it in the back yard in over a year of heavy abuse it still looks like it came from the store. I really like their Zisc Frisbee too though they did destroy one of those by tugging on it. West Paw design did replace it for free though, as the product is guaranteed against a dog destroying it. 

This video is my dogs playing on the beach with the Zisc at our family cottage in New Brunswick at low tide. The pup was recovering from Kennel cough (you can hear him gag and cough in the video) here so he wasn't as violent as he usually is in this video, and is more half heartedly trying to engage Mum for it. But you can still see the beating these toys have been getting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY8Y_1-Ii9w 

The huck ball is ok for in the crate you can still smear it with peanut butter like a kong but there is not many places where the dog can actually get a grip on it to rip it apart like a kong.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Check this place out Joby .. http://www.indestructibledog.com/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Geoff, agree on the West Paw products. Fawkes loves his Zisc discs and it's not the best disc for accuracy or whatever, but boy is it tough. Lasted about 2 years and when it's warm, we play with it several times a week. It now has one crack on one side, but still does well.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

try these out. I have some of there products and they are great. they will replace the toy free if the dog ever reaches the inner red part. 
http://www.goughnuts.com/


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

I give my guys the nylabones to chew, the gallileo (sp?) seems to last the longest. My 4 really like them and will spend a few hours at a time chewing them. I was told once by a dog dental surgeon that these bones can chip/break teeth, but i've not had a prob with them. (Though one of my dogs did do a slab fracture on a molar chewing a raw bone!)
Just don't step on the nylabone in the middle of the night, or let the dogs drop them on your feet!
Maria


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> what are you all using besides the big kongs? anything?? LOL....
> 
> anyone try the nylabone big chews, the non-edible for hard chewers?
> 
> looking for something besides messy bones, that might at least seem like it was worth the money....anything else out there?


I didn't read through the whole thread, but personally I prefer something natural verse something synthetics. I'm not sure about the mess issue but given time working on anything will produce a nice pool of slobber. Trying to satisfy a pit pup's need to chew is a task all to itself, the best is the hollow shank bones IMO, they stand up to the punishment better then anything else in the natural side, I'm not sure if you've ever seen a pup work a full 8 hour shift on a bone. Or work themselves out of a black steel crate, bending the bars off by popping the welds one at a time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you're gonna like the antlers. I have two from Leerburg. I don't know if there's some kind of esoteric quality standards or if they are all the same, but the extra-large from LB is almost a year old and still going strong.

I don't leave it out, though. It's a treat, for maybe an hour or so a day.

I don't see any shardiness, nothing breaking off.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

my dogs all love antlers and they don't break off in chunks, but they don't last very long around here either. they last better than most bones and certainly longer than balls or kongs, but the big nylabones last longer than the antlers, at least for my dogs


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

kendell jones said:


> I really can't complain - the smaller end has been completely chewed off, but I've had the bone for probably about a year.
> 
> In a four dog household, I've got two that are pretty big chewers. It's down to about a soft-ball size now, but there haven't been any chunks or pieces that have broken off, just kind of chewed down into shape.
> 
> When this one dies, I'll definitely get another one.


I definitely concur on this. When we had two Mals, we had two of them and the biggest issue was making sure they were not trying to steal them off each other. I won't give her any thing else to chew on.

When she was a pup I gave her those material knot thread toys, until she puked up a softball size amount of string which could have easily lead to a blockage...


----------

